# Down to two - need advice on SUNY Oswego and SUNY [email protected]



## cvanp (Apr 20, 2008)

Hey everyone

I'm down to two choices, SUNY Oswego and SUNY University at Buffalo.

My pros/cons for each:

*SUNY Oswego*
- _Pros_
- - I liked the campus a lot. Good size, nice dorms, etc.
- - They have a renowned broadcasting dep't, another area I'm interested in (brand new TV station just opened this year thanks to a donation from alum Al Roker)
- - It's small(er)
- - Large % of classes taught by real profs, undergrad focused school
- - Closer to home
- - Theatre dep't seems less organized; more opportunities to make an impact?
- - Just instituted a "School of Communication, Media and the Arts" that puts several related programs under one banner

- _Cons_
- - It's small(er)
- - The theatre facilities were old, not great at all.
- - It's a B.A. program, compared with most other programs that have moved to B.F.A.s
- - It seemed a lot of theatre folks were folks who just had an interest but weren't sure about professional futures
- - Is this a recognized name that will be good to help me get into a good grad school?


*SUNY University at Buffalo*
- _Pros_
- - Awesome theatre facilities. Brand new in '04.
- - Opportunities for tech/design students to crew for touring companies.
- - B.F.A. program
- - Close(r) to Toronto
- - Lots of big names come here because it's a bigger school

- _Cons_
- - I did not like the rest of the school. Horrible dorms for underclassmen, really a gigantic campus.
- - The department still seems relatively new, not sure about the stability
- - Students can not produce/act/design for shows in the main stage theatre (weird legal thing)
- - It seems to be a bigger program... more difficult to make an impact?
- - The school has a big undergrad population, but is a research school and has a bajillion grad students... not as directly undergrad focused
- - Is this a recognized name that will help me get into a good grad school?


As you can see I'm having a difficult time choosing.

- I want the school where I can make the most impact and then subsequently get into the best grad school possible, I'm thinking for directing right now. Is that really going to be that big of a deal between these two schools, as long as I have consistent grades? 
- Can a B.A. student get an M.F.A.?
- Can a B.A. student transfer to a B.F.A. program if he needs to? (May not be easy, but anyone know if it's possible?)
- Are the facilities really that important for someone who wants to dual-track in Directing and Design?
- Does anyone know people who went to these schools?
- Does anyone know people who directed or taught at these schools?
- Has anyone else looked at these schools?

Thanks in advance for your suggestions and advice.

Chris


----------



## bobgaggle (Apr 20, 2008)

from doing my own college research (i'm graduating high school this year), i think that both of these school's will give you a good education. But one thing i noticed is that you don't really mention anything about student life. You mentioned dorm size, but what is there to do in the area. A big part of my personal criteria for choosing a college was the opportunity for new experiences. I've lived in middle class suburbia all my life and wanted a school that could expose me to more of the world. Does one of these schools fit _you_ better?


----------



## Grog12 (Apr 20, 2008)

cvanp said:


> - Can a B.A. student get an M.F.A.?
> - Can a B.A. student transfer to a B.F.A. program if he needs to? (May not be easy, but anyone know if it's possible?)
> - Are the facilities really that important for someone who wants to dual-track in Directing and Design?
> - Does anyone know people who went to these schools?
> ...



To answer questions in order.

-Yes you can...I did.
-Yes you can.
-Facilities can be a sign of how the dept is run.
-One of my students went to SUNY Buffalo he liked it a lot and got a lot out of it.
-No
-No

Here's the question to ask both schools...Where are your students going when they graduate? If the answer matches where you want to end up that's where to go.


----------



## cvanp (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks bobgaggle and grog12.

I think I'm going to put in my deposit with UB (after getting a few more opinions from some people close to me) and then if I don't like it I will still have the option of transferring out to some place like Ithaca (if they would take me the second time around!).

Thanks for your advice, it's greatly appreciated!


----------



## Grog12 (Apr 21, 2008)

So I just showed said student this thread and his words were "Definetly Buffalo...ugh Definetly Buffalo."

So you have chosen well in his eyes.


----------



## cvanp (Apr 21, 2008)

Just put in my deposit and housing application. Here goes the next phase in my life... wooo!


----------

